# Firepit and adirondack chairs build



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

I posted this on another forum site that I know some of your guys and gals are on, but figured I'd share it here also

Dug down and got it started. I went with the rumblestone system from homedepot










Got a yard of sand and 3/4 yard of crush granites down after digging out all the grass, rock, and dirt










Here are my little helpers hard at work










2 chairs built and helpers testing them out



















All 4 done and breaking her in


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

That's pretty darn sweet. I just wish I could build the chairs let alone the fire pit. Excellent.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Plans for the chairs
http://ext.homedepot.com/community/blog/wp-content/wpuploads/Ana-White_HD-Adirondack-Chair_pdf.pdf


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice...........Brother!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow buddy. Great project. Great job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tight, and good idear for the backyard!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks great. I need to make a half dozen of those chairs!


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> Looks great. I need to make a half dozen of those chairs!


If you follow that set of plans and use pine they wild prolly cost you about 25$ a piece. I went with cedar and it made them about 50$ a piece.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great I want to do the same thing but a gas fire pit.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's nice.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice nice. Looks like it's time to pressure wash the green mold off that fence.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

stammster said:


> Very nice nice. Looks like it's time to pressure wash the green mold off that fence.


It's more like its time to replace that fence. Just haven't gotten with the neighbor behind me


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks great! Nice job!

.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, thanks for sharing the chair plans!


----------

